# Biken in und um Schwandorf



## EL_Rey (18. August 2008)

Hi,

kommt jemand aus Schwandorf und Umgebung ? Bin oft in SAD und Umgebung (Seengebiete, Marienthal etc.) unterwegs. 

Wenn jemand aus der Gegend kommt und Lust auf ein bischen radeln hat, bitte melden.

Markus


----------



## markx (19. August 2008)

Servus Namenskollege!
Wohne zwar in der Nähe von Weiden, bin aber auch  öfters mal an den Seen!
Was willst du so fahren? Bin halt nicht grade ein Marathon-Crack! Eher "Genussbiker"!Fahr gern singletrails, probier (meist mit mäßigem Erfolg) auch gern mal n bischen Anfänger-trial!

Bin jetzt 1 Woche im Urlaub, danach hätte ich noch Zeit!
Meld dich einfach mal!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_Rey (19. August 2008)

am Seengebiet selbst gibts nicht viel Trails, eher Schotter, teilweise aber echt schön. A paar km entfernt gehts in Regental, da gibts schon mehr trails.

Ich fahr auch nicht Marathon, auch eher Hobby Radler


----------



## markx (20. August 2008)

Klingt gut!
Meld mich dann Ende nächster Woche nochmal, wenn ich aus dem Urlaub zurück bin!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## koppi-w8 (20. August 2008)

Bin aus Amberg, wäre auch dabei jungs


----------



## EL_Rey (21. August 2008)

was geht denn in und um Amberg so ?


----------



## koppi-w8 (21. August 2008)

Wohn ja net genau in amberg, sondern EDELSFELD; da geht gar nichts... irgendwie alle nur Fussball, keine Biker.... Trails haben wir schöne


----------



## WoodGhost (21. August 2008)

gebt lieber alle mal acht, nicht das der Markus Amberg auch noch unsicher macht  Weiden hat er schon hinter sich. 
Geht lieber in Deckung wenn so ein Verrückter mit gelber Brille euch entgegen kommt


----------



## EL_Rey (21. August 2008)

wenns in nächster zeit mal passt können ma gern wieder mal richtung fischerberge radeln ... super schöne trails !


----------



## koppi-w8 (21. August 2008)

wenn was geht, einfach melden, wäre dabei ;-)


----------



## WoodGhost (27. August 2008)

so kinder, wie siehts aus? diese Woche spielt das Wetter mit. wär supi wenn mal was zusammen gehen würde!

Gruß Chris!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koppi-w8 (27. August 2008)

Denk ich mir auch... würde sogar die 40km fahren zu euch mit auto erst....


----------



## WoodGhost (27. August 2008)

also von meiner Seite aus würde es bloß vormittags klappen, diese Woche, hab Spätschicht. Nächste Woche Frühschicht, da wär dann ne richtige Feierabendtour drin. mal El fragen wie es mit ihm aussieht.


----------



## WodKa92 (9. September 2008)

Tach

kann euch so langsam Schwarzenfeld empfehlen--> sind zur zeit dabei nen kleinen...nenn mas Dirtpark im Wald zu baun=)..Drops usw
Sin zur Zeit von morgns bis abnds da also wenns is eifnach ma meldn=)

da MadDin


----------



## sunflowerbiker (10. September 2008)

WodKa92 schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> kann euch so langsam Schwarzenfeld empfehlen--> sind zur zeit dabei nen kleinen...nenn mas Dirtpark im Wald zu baun=)..Drops usw
> Sin zur Zeit von morgns bis abnds da also wenns is eifnach ma meldn=)
> ...



HI, und wo baut Ihr das? Vielleicht schau ich mal vorbei.

Grüße SFB


----------



## WodKa92 (11. September 2008)

Wenn du weißt wo der Sportpark ist-_>gegenüber im Wald beim Hundeplatz in da Nähe!
Ein bisschen im wald rumforn(is eh nich groß) dann findst des scho=)

da MadDin


----------



## koppi-w8 (11. September 2008)

CCler sind nicht da? Suche auch Verein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflowerbiker (11. September 2008)

Des beim HUndeplatz schau ich mir mal an





koppi-w8 schrieb:


> CCler sind nicht da? Suche auch Verein....



HI,

doch sind scho da, ich fahr für Wernberg, weil ich da schon seit meiner Jugend Zeit dabei bin,

wenn ich aus Edelsfeld kommen würde, würde ich beim SCMK Hirschau fahren, die trainieren auch in Amberg und mal in Sulzbach, sind voll engagiert.

Am besten mal den Bernd anrufen, die Nr. müsstes Du auf der Homepage von den Hirschauern finden.



BIst du schon mal beim OTV Cup mit gefahren?
Ein Rennen wäre noch, zum rein schnuppern.

Grüße SFB


----------



## koppi-w8 (11. September 2008)

war 2000 2001 Aktiv, in der Jugend. u.A. OTV Cup Sieger damlas ;-) 3. in Bayrischer und so.... aber nun wieder Quereinsteiger....


----------



## scmk-mtb-team (14. September 2008)

koppi-w8 schrieb:


> CCler sind nicht da? Suche auch Verein....



...wie von sunflowbiker schon erwähnt, es gibt zwei Vereine mit nennenswert MTB in unserer Gegend, einmal den RSC Neukirchen (die haben jetzt wieder ein paar Kinder und Jugendliche), oder halt uns vom SCMK Hirschau (wir haben ab U17 bis Masters 2 alles a weng, sind gegenwärtig so um die zehn Leute, von zwei Neueinsteigern aus Hahnbach bis zu Nachwuchs im Bereich deutsche Spitze).

Unser nächstes gemeinsames MTB-Training ist am Mittwoch (aufgrund der kürzer werdenden Tage um 17.30 Uhr in Amberg) Wir bereiten uns auf das OTV-Cup Schlussrennen in Wunsiedel bzw. auf den Bundesligafinallauf in Bad Salzdetfurth vor. Grundsätzlich kann bei uns jeder mit, der schon ein wenig technische Erfahrung mit dem MTB hat und schon mal gut 2 Stunden Grundlage gefahren ist. Schnellere Einheiten trainieren wir in Blöcken auf vorher besprochenen Rundkursen, damit jeder in seinem Trainingsbereich trainieren kann.

Für unsere Vereinsfahrer erstelle ich entsprechende Trainingsplände, die hautpsächlich auf unsere Nachwuchsfahrer im Jugend- und Juniorenbereich abgestimmt sind und natürlich für alle anderen je nach zeit, leistung und zielsetzung abänderbar sind. Auf diese Weise konnten viele unserer Fahrer und Fahrerinnen nach einiger Zeit sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielen. 

Also, bei Interesse einfach melden, entweder hier im Forum oder private Mail schicken......

Unsere Rennberichte findest du unter: www.scmk.org und da unter Lauf/Radteam und dann unter "News".

Gruß Bernd


----------



## scmk-mtb-team (14. September 2008)

koppi-w8 schrieb:


> war 2000 2001 Aktiv, in der Jugend. u.A. OTV Cup Sieger damlas ;-) 3. in Bayrischer und so.... aber nun wieder Quereinsteiger....



....dann wirds Zeit, dass dich mal wo anschließt, wo du wieder OTV-Cup Sieger bzw. dritter (bzw. ggf. auch erster) auf einer Bayerischen werden kannst......

Gruß Bernd


----------



## koppi-w8 (14. September 2008)

Hi Bernd, Neukirchner wären zwar nur 7km, aber die sind mir schon immer bissl Unsympatisch.... Wäre gerne mal bei einem Training dabei. Fahrt ihr Strasse oder Gelände!? Bin leider am Bau immer bissl ausgelaugt am abend, aber ohne fleiß kein Preis... Oder wie war des

Wo trefft ihr euch am Mittwoch? Wo kommst du her? Bin 23, und dato leider nicht in TOP Form, da eben wieder Quereinsteiger erst....

Würde aber gern bei euch mitmachen...


----------



## scmk-mtb-team (14. September 2008)

koppi-w8 schrieb:


> Hi Bernd, Neukirchner wären zwar nur 7km, aber die sind mir schon immer bissl Unsympatisch.... Wäre gerne mal bei einem Training dabei. Fahrt ihr Strasse oder Gelände!? Bin leider am Bau immer bissl ausgelaugt am abend, aber ohne fleiß kein Preis... Oder wie war des
> 
> Wo trefft ihr euch am Mittwoch? Wo kommst du her? Bin 23, und dato leider nicht in TOP Form, da eben wieder Quereinsteiger erst....
> 
> Würde aber gern bei euch mitmachen...



Servus, hab dir schon auf deine private Mail geantwortet.....ach ja, wir fahren am Mittwoch mit dem MTB....
(und wer noch wissen will, was wir machen und wann wir trainieren, nur zu einfach hier, was schönes reinschreiben....und wir werden antworten)


----------

